# USB 2.0 Treiber



## möp (17. Januar 2005)

Moin,

ich wollt mal fragen woran ich erkenne, das ich die usb 2.0 Treiber installiert hab.

Hab jetzt SP 1 auf mein System geschmissen aber die Geschwindigkeit ist noch so lahm wie zuvor. Oder brauch ich da noch nen zusätzlichen Treiber?

mfg
möp


----------



## chmee (17. Januar 2005)

Schau mal bei den Systemeigenschaften im Gerätemanager, ob OpenHCD USB installiert
ist. Sind denn die Geräte, die Du anschliesst USB2 fähig ?

mfg


----------



## möp (17. Januar 2005)

ich hab hier SiS 7001 PCI-zu-USB Open Host Controller - ist das das was du meinst?

Ja mein Stick und mein Mainboard sind beide USB 2 fähig.


----------



## chmee (18. Januar 2005)

Im USB-verzeichnis des Gerätemanagers steht ganz oben Dein genannter USB-Controller, nicht wahr ?

Dadrunter sollten weitere stehen, die entweder USB-Root-Hub oder OpenHCD oä. heissen...

mfg


----------



## möp (20. Januar 2005)

Yo da steht erst: SiS 7001 PCI-zu-USB Open Host Controlle dann USB-Root-Hub - aber beides 2x.

Funtionieren tut es aber immer noch nicht...

Grade nochmal getestet - er sagt mir es währe kein Hochgeschwindigkeits -USB-Controller installiert.
Jetzt währe diese Frage zumindest schonmal geklärt - nun stellt sich aber die Frage - wie bekomm ich den drauf...

mfg
möp


----------



## chmee (21. Januar 2005)

Vielleicht hilft Dir das hier  weiter:
http://www.usbman.com/Guides/SiS USB Tips and Tricks.htm

mfg


----------



## möp (23. Januar 2005)

danke - werde das mal testen
mfg
möp


----------

